# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Wegen Mandolin Picks

## Michael Bridges

I almost hate to open yet another pick thread, but I will! Ordered up a 3 pack of the Wegen M150's the other day to try out. Does anybody have any experience with these. They appear to be similar in cut and size to the Dawg/GG picks. I'll form my own opinion in a few days, but just wondering. (Maybe I should have asked this before spending $5 apiece on picks. Oh Well)

----------


## bigbendhiker

Mike,

I am still very much a beginner and as such probably not the best one to give advice, *but* I purchased that exact same Wegen pick about 2 months ago and have either received or purchased several other picks since. I own about six different brands of picks, have tried them all, but IMHO I don't like any of the others nearly as much as the Wegens. They are the only ones I use. Again, others can and probably will give you different advice. My two cents worth. I got the three pack and I have one with each mando and one spare.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Shanachie

I use Wegens. I know it seems crazy at first to play so much for a little pick but a year later I haven't lost any of them and they really do sound great.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Mike Crocker

Had a brief honeymoon with Wegen a few years ago, then returned to my previous pick. Different strokes for different folks, as they say (pun intended). Not to discourage you though, they are great picks and may be just what you need, but only you will know, and you won't know until you try. In a world full of choices, one has to sample the menu.

Peace.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## 46gibson

My experience with Wegens is restricted to gypsy jazz guitar. They are tough and durable picks, and produce great volume, but I feel, for guitar at least, that they cut tone. Lou

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Suburbia56

They are the best. But the mandolin picks they make are too round in my opinion, if you grow tired of the rounder ones get the tri-corner they have! Superb tone and control!

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Astro

Love my Wegen TF 140. Well worth it.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## JeffD

ditto the TF 140. That is a work horse pick.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## mandobassman

I really like the Wegen material, however I have never liked a beveled edge.  I wish Michel Wegen would offer his picks without a bevel without labeling it as a "Custom order" and jacking the price up.  I was able to get the TF140 without a bevel but paid twice the price to do it, even though one step of the process was eliminated.  

The Wegen material is smooth and tough.  It exhibits very little pick wear.  I just find the bevel to add too much brightness and harshness to the tone.  The same pick without a bevel has a much warmer and smoother tone.  I tried the Wegen Mandolin Pick but found it to be much more difficult to get any volume or get any attack to the tone.  The triangular TF-140 pulls more tone out of the mandolin in my opinion.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Ron McMillan

I was given a Wegen by a friend, and I like it. But I also have a box full of budget picks I like equally as much. My current favourite is a Pro-Plec 346 1.5mm (the same one marketed by JazzMando under their own name). In Bangkok I had to pay just over a dollar per pick, which is extravagant for this Scotsman, but I'm delighted with them.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## eadg145

I use a number of different picks as the mood suits me (Golden Gate, Dunlop 207, DAWG, V-Pick Freakishly Large, PicBoy pos-a-grip 1.7).  Recently, I added sets of Wegen m150 and t140 to a string order when Strings and Beyond (NFI) had a favorable sale price.  I liked the m150 right away.  I'm just now getting used to the t140 for some tunes.  This will undoubtedly rotate around again as it always seems to do for me, but for now I seem to be using one or the other of the Wegens almost exclusively.

YMMV.  Everyone has an opinion on picks, and I'm kinda surprised that I even contributed to yet another pick thread.  But as I'm new to them like the OP, it seemed ok to post.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Michael Bridges

----------


## pheffernan

> They are the best. But the mandolin picks they make are too round in my opinion, if you grow tired of the rounder ones get the tri-corner they have! Superb tone and control!


Control for me is what sets the Wegens apart.  The last several months, I have made the full progression -- old guitar picks, Golden Gates, D'Andrea Pro Plec, Wegen TF-140, Blue Chip CT55 -- and just recently, I have returned back to the Wegens for the simple fact that I make markedly fewer mistakes with them. Whether because of the holes or the material, they just feel rock stable in my hand. Now tone-wise, they are not my favorite, sacrificing the richness that I hear in the Blue Chip for clarity. But for me at this point in my development, I am placing greater emphasis on playing the right notes cleanly rather than drawing fat tone from the wrong ones.

----------

Brandon Sumner, 

lflngpicker, 

stevedenver

----------


## JeffD

> I am placing greater emphasis on playing the right notes cleanly rather than drawing fat tone from the wrong ones.


I know exactly exactly what you mean.

----------


## pefjr

I have used a Wegen 120 for two years. The only difference to me between the Wegen and a thousands other picks is the bevel and the speed of tremolo that I can get with it. Other picks, will pick but not tremolo as smooth and fast, except the Blue Chip, but it cost 5 times the Wegen cost.  I have not tried a Redbear but have heard they are good, but again the cost.

----------


## Toycona

After a bit of personal research, I've come to the conclusion that the 1.8 is a little to big and thick for me. I prefer the 1.4 or even the 1.2.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Polecat

I recieved a Wegen as a freebie with a large order of strings. As a previous poster put it, different strokes... It's not my thing at all - I can't use it without (to me) unacceptable pick-click and it seems designed exclusively for melodic lines played on the "sweet spot", which it works well enough for. I cross-pick a lot of chords, change where I hit the strings for different tonal effect, and my strumming style is more of a rake than a chop - in all of these things a standard tortex pick sounds (and feels) better than the Wegen. Given the number of enthusiastic endorsements, I'm sure that for a Bluegrass or old timey style the Wegen is a very good pick. For mine it's not.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

I have some Wegen M100 and M150 picks, I prefer the M150 over anything else I have for the full tone although there is a clicking noise too, could just be my technique.

I used to have some Wegen Bluegrass picks too, with holes, but they got lost. I managed to drill a few holes in one of the M150s  though, and that works quite well for added grip, though not very neat (I drilled by hand, I don't have a drill press or jig).

I just ordered some of these http://www.chickenpicks.com/ which are described as a thermosetting plastic, not sure how similar these are to Wegens but are a similar price.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Well, I got them in today. Honestly, they look like Fred Flintstone chiseled them out of some prehistoric plastic! LOL. The "grip scratches" are just that, the bevels almost look excessively big, but after an hour or so of trying them, I'm convinced I'm in love! They fit my grip better than anything else I've tried, don't slip in my fingers, and so far, I really like the tone I'm getting. I do see that I'll have to watch out for "pick click" but I think I'll learn to compensate for that. So far, very happy. Thanks, Michel W., and thanks to Strings and Beyond for a good deal with fast shipping.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Nick Quig

> I have some Wegen M100 and M150 picks, I prefer the M150 over anything else I have for the full tone although there is a clicking noise too, could just be my technique.
> 
> I used to have some Wegen Bluegrass picks too, with holes, but they got lost. I managed to drill a few holes in one of the M150s  though, and that works quite well for added grip, though not very neat (I drilled by hand, I don't have a drill press or jig).
> 
> I just ordered some of these http://www.chickenpicks.com/ which are described as a thermosetting plastic, not sure how similar these are to Wegens but are a similar price.


I've tried the Chicken Picks - terrible 'pick-click' (or should that be 'cluck') - very disappointing.

----------


## wsugai

I'm with you on this. The 1.4 is just a tad too thick, while the 1.0 is definitely too thin, so I've ordered a 1.2 and will see how that feels. I'm guessing that a 1.3 will be just right, but I don't think Wegen TF's are available in that thickness. I prefer the larger full triangle shape.




> After a bit of personal research, I've come to the conclusion that the 1.8 is a little to big and thick for me. I prefer the 1.4 or even the 1.2.

----------


## clobflute

I was really looking forward to the Wegen - got a M150 but not a 3 pack - just a solo.

It is very rich compared to my Dunlop cheapo .71mm but what isnt lol  Some nice things about it like the grip. I thought the bevelled edge reduced clicking but i'm new to the mandolin and probably imagining. The pick noise drives me spare during tremelo.

I discovered this in a guitar shop: http://www.music123.com/accessories/...er-guitar-pick

The Wedgie is  pick noise free, being made of some kind of elastomer. The 3.1mm is my favourite at the moment - very rich tone from my budget mandolin - its the best upgrade for my cheap mandolin, I almost thought it sounded like my new Weber Gallatin.  What a difference a great pick makes!

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

I've only been playing the mandolin for a couple of years. In that time I've tried just about every size, shape and brand of pick available. Recently I settled on the Wegen TF 140s as my favorite. 
Like a lot of new players, I asked 'what's the best mandolin pick?' when I first started. Even if someone had turned me on to the TF 140s at that time, I don't know that I would have appreciated them as much as I do now. I think you just have to try all that you can and decide for yourself.

----------


## vegas

> I've only been playing the mandolin for a couple of years. In that time I've tried just about every size, shape and brand of pick available. Recently I settled on the Wegen TF 140s as my favorite. 
> Like a lot of new players, I asked 'what's the best mandolin pick?' when I first started. Even if someone had turned me on to the TF 140s at that time, I don't know that I would have appreciated them as much as I do now. I think you just have to try all that you can and decide for yourself.


I agree. I did not think I would ever pay that much for a pick but out of curiosity, I answered a Café ad offering some used at a few bucks each. I figured I would try them at that price and have since ordered several more new from Stings and Beyond who sell them for about half their normal retail price. The holes in the center make it much easier for me to hold them tightly without them slipping as I strike the strings. They simply make playing a lot easier for me but I think picks are a highly personal choice and what works for one person may not help someone else. I have yet to try the Blue Chip. Maybe I would end up liking them better? 

Does anybody know if The Mandolin Store has them for people to try? I may end up visiting a cousin in Scottsdale after it cools off a little and while there, I definitely plan to stop by their store.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> I've tried the Chicken Picks - terrible 'pick-click' (or should that be 'cluck') - very disappointing.


Oh dear ... their marketing does rather oversell the product, but I thought it was worth a try - should get them soon, hopefully they'll be OK for some instrument or other (I am playing a lot of nylon-string tenor banjo at the moment). Also just ordered a pack of Wedgies 3.1mm/hard, I've heard these can wear out fairly quickly (presumably leaving bits of rubber "wedged" into the gaps in the wound strings), but could be a sacrifice worth making of the tone is good.

----------


## Iron

I love the Wegen TF140 for guitar and seriously I have played a bunch, never found better'n the wegen TF140 for guitar.
For mandolin I like to make my own.

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks Michael.  I just ordered a 3 pack of Wegen M150's from Strings and Beyond.  I will post when I see how I like playing with them.  


> Well, I got them in today. Honestly, they look like Fred Flintstone chiseled them out of some prehistoric plastic! LOL. The "grip scratches" are just that, the bevels almost look excessively big, but after an hour or so of trying them, I'm convinced I'm in love! They fit my grip better than anything else I've tried, don't slip in my fingers, and so far, I really like the tone I'm getting. I do see that I'll have to watch out for "pick click" but I think I'll learn to compensate for that. So far, very happy. Thanks, Michel W., and thanks to Strings and Beyond for a good deal with fast shipping.

----------


## clobflute

No one here enjoys the Wegen Bluegrass pick for accuracy?

I love the hold and its great general use although I don't even play or listen to bluegrass music (I mean...how on earth can the grass be blue?!).   This one is my most used pick, and I try not to buy 'yet another pick' unless I need to leave one in various places. 

It seems to be just as ergonomic as my favourite other pick by Dugain: 

http://dugain-picks.com/http-dugain-...de-tortue.html

with its handcarved groove.  I like the mammoth ivory one.  No problem holding on to it with its grippy-ness - maybe mammoth ivory will make a gazillion $$ if I ever flog it  :Smile: 

I didn't realise Wegen was from the Netherlands until I checked the site - I bought mine from the USA 'duh!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LongBlackVeil

I use wegen bluegrass and at this point I don't feel comfortable with any other pick. It has a real crisp sound to it and is also pretty lightweight so it's easier to get some speed going with it

So I agree with clobflute, it's a great pick for picking accuracy

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mandobassman

I use a custom ordered Wegen that is just like the TF-140, except it is 1.8mm and has no bevel.  I tried the 150 but could never get a good tone out of it or any volume at all. I liked the shape, feel, and volume from the TF 140 but never liked the bevel.  I ordered one from Janet Davis Music without the bevel and asked for it a little thicker.  It has become my favorite pick and have used it for the past three years.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Larry, I can see all the comments above in terms of the meaning of the more pointed tip of the blue grass shape and other with less rounded sides.  I have been playing a max grip Dunlop guitar pick, some 1.2 and others 1.5.  I love that firmness for volume and clarity.  Also, those COOL picks in the 1.0 or greater thickness work nicely for the mandolin.  However, I thought it was time I worked on improving my tremolo and I had heard these Wegen M150's help with that, with the rounded shaped corners.  I sing and strum when I perform, so I will likely continue using guitar picks for that function and then work with the Wegens when I want to play lead and include tremolo.  I think a variety is a realistic approach.  I have always had different guitar picks for different uses, i.e., acoustic guitar, electric guitar, etc.  Thanks for the discussion, Larry and everyone else as well.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I've used Wegen 'Bluegrass' picks for over 4 years,however,(IMHO) the new Dunlop 'Primetone' picks leave them way behind if it's a strong tone you're after from your mandolin. They're the closest thing to a Blue Chip pick i've used without having to fork out a small fortune - £35 ($68 US) here in the UK. The Primetones come in a 3-pack for £5.99 UK ($10.27 US) = terrific value !,
                                                           Ivan

----------

Astro, 

stevedenver

----------


## Mountain Boy

I used the Wegen M150's for about 3 years.  Started using a Golden Gate here and there.  Recently gave in to the Blue Chip craze.  Bought an SR60 and TAD1R-50.  Love them.  They have a great feel, sound and the picks glide across the strings.  I'm sold.  They are more expensive but, worth it.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Douglas McMullin

All I use are Wegen M200's and M250's. I have yet to find anything that works as well for me.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks for the report on Wegens Douglas.  I am eagerly waiting for mine to arrive so I can give a mini "Review"  :Smile:

----------


## mandobassman

> Larry, I can see all the comments above in terms of the meaning of the more pointed tip of the blue grass shape and other with less rounded sides.  I have been playing a max grip Dunlop guitar pick, some 1.2 and others 1.5.  I love that firmness for volume and clarity.  Also, those COOL picks in the 1.0 or greater thickness work nicely for the mandolin.  However, I thought it was time I worked on improving my tremolo and I had heard these Wegen M150's help with that, with the rounded shaped corners.  I sing and strum when I perform, so I will likely continue using guitar picks for that function and then work with the Wegens when I want to play lead and include tremolo.  I think a variety is a realistic approach.  I have always had different guitar picks for different uses, i.e., acoustic guitar, electric guitar, etc.  Thanks for the discussion, Larry and everyone else as well.


Picks are such a individual thing. Everyone has different tastes and what one player loves, another hates.  I understand the thinking that a more rounded pick makes tremolo easier, but I believe that you should be able to play tremolo with any pick.  I find it much easier to find the tone I'm looking for using one pick.  I have been literally using the same pick for the past three years. The trouble with using a rounded pick for one sound and a more pointed pick for another, IMO, is you'll find a huge difference in volume between, for instance, the Wegen TF140 and the Wegen M150. They are nearly identical thickness and material, but the rounder point sacrifices a lot of volume and attack.  However, the only to know is to try them.  I don't like the Wegen rounded mandolin picks at all, but you may love them.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## JLeather

I'm another die-hard TF140 player (although now that I know I can get a thicker one I might try a TF160 or TF180).  I love the bevel, and I find I get significantly less pick-click with my Wegens (of any variety) than any pick I've tried before.  Biggest thing for me is with a teardrop shaped pick I find that during particularly fast solos the pick will sometimes turn in my grip and I'm suddenly not playing with the sharp corner but rather the side.  The TF140 is nice and large so it doesn't try to rotate around in my grip.

----------


## mando on the side

I used to use the Wegen TF-140's and have a few other models.  About a year ago I bought some new TF-140's from a reputable online retailer but I ended up returning them because 1. Compared to my 7-8 yr. old TF-140's, the new ones sounded really thin and tinny. 2. The new picks were really rough, as if they were freshly cut and beveled and drilled, but weren't "buffed". 

I've also seen newer Wegen's at another brick and mortar store recently, and it's the same thing...very rough around the edges and grip holes. Anyone else notice this?

On a related note, I also have white and black bluegrass Wegens. I SWEAR the black ones sound darker and the white ones brighter. I've done a blind taste test and can tell the difference. 

I've since switched to Blue Chips because they're way slicker off the strings...but every once in awhile I go back to the Wegens just for kicks. I also have a (not so strong) theory; since different picks bring out different tones from a mandolin, switching between different picks on a regular basis could help open up the mandolin to a broader spectrum of frequencies. But again, I'm totally making this up as I go! 

Or it could be the placebo effect.

Since I mentioned Blue Chips, I have an older TAD55(that doesn't have the TAD designation etched into the pick) and a newer TAD55. There's also a difference in tone between the same models and you can feel the difference. If you drop the picks onto a tabletop they produce different sounds as well. I'm wondering if the composition of the older vs. newer picks (for both Wegens and BC's) are different? Anyway, this drives me nuts because I prefer the older models!

Ed

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

Wegen makes a fine pick.  *I do wish they would mark them.* 

I have several that look the same but different thickness. The middle one is my favorite. I don't recall what size that 'one' is and... I have to feel my way thru them occasionally when they get tossed together.

I could invest in calipers and a sharpie

----------


## wsugai

I agree completely. My Wegen TF-140 is as rough as a corncob coming off the strings compared to my BC CT-55. Otherwise, I think the TF-140 would be a great backup for the CT-55.




> I've since switched to Blue Chips because they're way slicker off the strings...but every once in awhile I go back to the Wegens just for kicks.

----------


## fatt-dad

several years ago, I mentioned to my wife that I'd like some new picks for Christmas (or was it my birthday?).  I was confused on what brand or thickness, but knew they were expensive!  She bought me the Wegen TF 140, but I thought that wasn't right. . .  I just couldn't come up with the name "Blue Chip."  Needless to say it wasn't long when I got it all figured out and bought my own CT-55.  Those TF 140s stayed in some drawer for quite a few years.

Fast forward to today.  I've refound those picks. Turns out I love them! I still love the Blue Chip too, but the TF 140 is no second fiddle! So,  now I have two favorite picks, the CT-55 and the TF140.

Life is good.

f-d

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Another vote for the Wegen TF 140 here. I have an absurd number of picks of every shape and material imaginable--from buffalo horn to polished stone to any number of synthetics--but since I first encountered them, I keep coming back to the TF 140s. The big Bluechips triangles are my current second choice, with regular old Fender extra-heavy 346 triangles a distant third. I also keep a Dunlop Tortex .88 handy for certain things where I want a lighter touch, but I pretty quickly switch back to the Wegens.

----------


## lflngpicker

My 3 Wegen M100 picks arrived yesterday.  Strings and Beyond had run out of the 150's and so I voluntarily substituted the 100's.  I am glad I did.  The Wegen M100 plays like a thicker pick-- I am used to Dunlop 1.5 guitar picks.  I really like the Wegens.  I feel they give me more control and the tone they produce is really nice.  You have to adapt to their softer attack in order to get the bite you would from a pointed pick, but it is worth that for the fast tremolo they allow you to easily produce.  What a great pick!

----------


## CES

I like the 140 for my Silverangel and 120 for my pancake and resonator (which use lighter strings) as well as guitar and OM. Got a Bluechip tad40 for Christmas, and it's become my favorite pick for the instruments I play the 120s on, but I was perfectly happy with the Wegens (and still am, though I really do prefer the BC). Will have to get a heavier BC try on mando...

I tried a golden gate Dawg shaped pick recently, and I really have to fight with it to get volume. It's a good "quiet practice" pick, though. It really is funny how individualized pick preference is, as Larry has already pointed out...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Clef

I custom sanded my Wegen TF-140 pick with 600 grit sandpaper.  This pick was a huge success for me.  When it was new it was too bright for my taste.  I tried it before I bought it.  I knew it was bright, but I also liked the material so I figured I would try to customize it.

I like a thicker sound with the picks I use.  I had been using Dunlop 207 picks for years so that was my benchmark for shaping my Wegen.

I made three different points:  
#1. The bottom.  This point is the main point I use.  I removed the bevel and made it into a knife edge that is slightly pointier than the 207 pick.  This is a great point for my playing style and the sound I want.

#2 On the right.  I made the bevel smaller than stock and made the tip is a little pointier than #1.

#3 On the left, this is my acoustic guitar pick and occasional mandolin pick.  It’s the exact same shape as the 207, but I kept a small bevel.

I took this photo tonight after about 9 months of use.  There is very little wear on it after all the playing I did.  All three points got a lot of use.  If it eventually wears out, or it gets lost, I have three more ready to go.  One is already custom shaped and the other two are new in the package.

If you try to customize your Wegen, take your time.  Sand a little, then play, sand a little, etc...  You will not only be shaping the tip, but the sound as well.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## stevedenver

I like my TF 140 too, accurate, pretty fat tone, reasonably good bevel
don't particularly care for the holes , however, prefer some sort of raised grip for whatever reason

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## bigskygirl

I bought a few Wegen picks yesterday and really like them.  So far I don't get the squeak I do when using other picks.  I don't know which one I bought BC they're not marked but they're the exact size of my Blue Chip TP-1R 50.  I got two white and two black.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ryk Loske

Prompted by this thread, i pulled out the jar of retired picks and found a couple of Wegens in there.  I was very pleasantly surprised when i tried the 1.2.  That little white sucker put the BIG in my Bighorn.  (The thicker Wegen wasn't better to my liking.)

Ryk

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Brian Muller

> I used to use the Wegen TF-140's and have a few other models.  About a year ago I bought some new TF-140's from a reputable online retailer but I ended up returning them because 1. Compared to my 7-8 yr. old TF-140's, the new ones sounded really thin and tinny. 2. The new picks were really rough, as if they were freshly cut and beveled and drilled, but weren't "buffed". 
> 
> I've also seen newer Wegen's at another brick and mortar store recently, and it's the same thing...very rough around the edges and grip holes. Anyone else notice this?
> Ed


This has been my experience as well.  My Wegen TF140s used to come smooth and buffed right out of the package.  Now they are rough and overly bright sounding.  They are still my favorite pick, but I have to go to work on them to soften the edges and blunt the points until they start to have the warmer sound I prefer.  I guess it has become a bit of a ritual in its own right, but I wish I could just find a source for the smoother/buffed TF140s.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mandobassman

I recently had a similar experience.  I have been using a custom ordered TF-180 (same as the TF-140, only 1.8mm).  I ordered it without a bevel and have been using it for the past couple of years.  I saw that Greg Boyd had a custom Wegen designed by Bill Neaves that is called the BN-120.  Essentially is is a TF-120 with more rounded points, supposedly to give it a warmer tone.  Although I have been pretty satisfied with the Wegen I have, I couldn't resist the temptation to try it, so I ordered a couple.  The tone was horribly bright, thin, and VERY scratchy.  A terrible sounding pick.  Now I know that 1.2mm is quite a bit thinner than 1.8mm, but I also have a whole pick bag full of 1.2mm celluloid picks and they sound fine, actually slightly warmer in tone than the 1.8mm Wegen.  But I agree that the recent Wegen picks seem to have a rougher edge.

----------


## stevedenver

> This has been my experience as well.  My Wegen TF140s used to come smooth and buffed right out of the package.  Now they are rough and overly bright sounding.  They are still my favorite pick, but I have to go to work on them to soften the edges and blunt the points until they start to have the warmer sound I prefer.  I guess it has become a bit of a ritual in its own right, but I wish I could just find a source for the smoother/buffed TF140s.


I speculate this is due to rising production and the need to skip some steps to meet demand. I understand these are all handmade, whatever that entails.

----------


## bigskygirl

The ones I got the other day are actually the CF's, they are rough too but that's what I liked about them.  I tried the larger size which may have been the BN's but I didn't like the big size for the mandolin, I think for guitar they would be nice.

----------


## Ryk Loske

> I speculate this is due to rising production and the need to skip some steps to meet demand. I understand these are all handmade, whatever that entails.


Then drop the price.  If you're asked to pay premium prices the pick should be properly finished.

Ryk

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jonkay

I have a set of Wegans (3 in a pak) that I bought when I was experimenting with mandolin picks. I must say, I don't understand the concept. The whole rounded edge thing, why is this supposed to be better? I guess I'm old school, have always used picks that look like Fender 150s., the typical triangle shape. To me, the rounded edge of the Wegan pick makes it more difficult to play fluidly. It lacks a point. To each his own, for sure. The pick that I think is the best pick out there is the Blue Chip. I have read that Chris Thile likes the big wide Blue Chip pick, don't remember the name of it. I prefer the TD60, which has the same shape as a traditional Femder 150. This Blue Chip TD60 is one outstanding pick.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> I have read that Chris Thile likes the big wide Blue Chip pick, don't remember the name of it.


I think it is one of the signature picks that Thile likes. Maybe the Kenny Smith? :Wink:

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> I have a set of Wegans (3 in a pak) that I bought when I was experimenting with mandolin picks. I must say, I don't understand the concept. The whole rounded edge thing, why is this supposed to be better? I guess I'm old school, have always used picks that look like Fender 150s., the typical triangle shape. To me, the rounded edge of the Wegan pick makes it more difficult to play fluidly. It lacks a point. To each his own, for sure. The pick that I think is the best pick out there is the Blue Chip. I have read that Chris Thile likes the big wide Blue Chip pick, don't remember the name of it. I pr which has the same shape as a traditional Femder 150. This Blue Chip TD60 is one outstanding pick.


You don't have to get the wegens with the rounded edge. They also make some with beveled edges similar to Bluechips. 

Chris Thile has his own signature bluechip called the CT55 (CT= Chris Thile) it's the same as the TAD models but it's 55. I have one and it's great. I don't really see the point in Chris' signature pick though, it's just a TAD pick that is in between the TAD50 and the TAD60. Why? It's a great pick, but was it really necessary? He didn't like the 50 or 60? He had to have 55?

I have the TAD60 also and it's not that much dofferent

----------


## pheffernan

> I don't really see the point in Chris' signature pick though, it's just a TAD pick that is in between the TAD50 and the TAD60. Why? It's a great pick, but was it really necessary? He didn't like the 50 or 60? He had to have 55?


My guess is that he wanted Blue Chip's version of the Wegen TF140 at 1.4 mm, and I suspect that Blue Chip was all too willing to comply so as to sell us the signature model. He also has his own hybrid set of EXP strings, incidentally, which D'Addario is planning to bring to market.

----------


## clobflute

I suppose it's like tennis or golf or any other pursuit where you get the 'John McEnroe' tennis racket (which makes a huge scream everytime you hit the ball) or the Roger Federer one (which gracefully wins with no squeak), or the Tiger Woods signature golf clubs where you can always two time between golf clubs and not lose your grasp of the game  :Smile: 

I mislaid my Wegen Bluegrass pick for a few days.   I knew how great it is to play but boy did I really miss it!   So glad I've found it again.   I do see the benefit of its wide flat pick base - just seems to be really comfortable and deftly swift in motion.  For a beginner player like me, that helps a lot (1.5mm is nice and solid).

----------


## mandobassman

> My guess is that he wanted Blue Chip's version of the Wegen TF140 at 1.4 mm, and I suspect that Blue Chip was all too willing to comply so as to sell us the signature model. He also has his own hybrid set of EXP strings, incidentally, which D'Addario is planning to bring to market.


It's not just the thickness. The CT55 also has a much more pronounced bevel than the regular TAD models.

----------

lflngpicker, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## JeffD

> I speculate this is due to rising production and the need to skip some steps to meet demand. I understand these are all handmade, whatever that entails.





> Then drop the price.  If you're asked to pay premium prices the pick should be properly finished.
> 
> Ryk


Ryk I am going to disagree to an extent here.

If one is having trouble meeting demand, lowering the price is the last thing you want to do. 

This is all speculation anyway, who knows what is actually going on. I am just responding to Ryk here.

I haven't noticed this actually. Its been years since I had to buy one, and the ones I have borrowed lately were all just like what I bought years ago.

----------


## Ryk Loske

"Ryk I am going to disagree to an extent here.
If one is having trouble meeting demand, lowering the price is the last thing you want to do.
This is all speculation anyway, who knows what is actually going on. I am just responding to Ryk here."

Jeff,

I understand your point. (By the way .. where in Upstate are you ... i'm from the Johnstown~Gloversville area originally.)  We return now to our regularly scheduled forum:

Then raise the prices to manage demand BUT keep the quality at a high level.  It seems that luthiers are doing that to us .... why not the widget makers?

Ryk

----------


## JeffD

> Then raise the prices to manage demand BUT keep the quality at a high level.  It seems that luthiers are doing that to us .... why not the widget makers?


Yea that would be my preference. Make exceptional quality, and charge accordingly. But keep the quality up.

----------


## darylcrisp

right now for me, i prefer the ProPlek 1.5(Jazz mando). I just like the feel, the sound, it seems to "not get stuck between the strings for me", if that makes sense. It may be that i don't have the dexerity yet to use a pointed pick(never used them with guitar, purely fingerstyle). 

I like the thicker tone the ProPlek brings, and it seems to be much easier for me to "attempt" tremolo. I do have some Wegen white M100, GoldenGate, two models of the Dawg pick, Wegen Big City black 1.4, wife purchased a BC for my birthday (TAD1R60-3 different tips) and while it has all the BC qualities everyone loves-i still prefer the ProPlek.

For me, the Wegen M series, ProPleks, and Goldengate, offer the most ease of tremolo. The GoldenGate and Wegen M100 are the most "note" quiet. Probably in that i do not have the skill or technique yet to pull a loud note with them(like one can easily with a pointed tip).

I do like Wegens, how they feel and how they sound. I just need to find the right shape. Thinking the TF140 might be interesting to try-even if i have to round the tips a tad.  I'm not sure about beveled edges yet-my skill level and time playing is not enough for me to know yet.


d

----------


## Ryk Loske

Pro-Plecs on the RM-1 ...... Pearse "Fast Turtles" and Wegens on the Weber BigHorn .... the Fast Turtles or the thick Dugain on the guitars.  I'm trying to keep it simple.

Ryk

----------


## Paul R

I've had Wegen TF 100 and TF 140s for years. I used them playing my acoustic arch-tops only. I tried them on my mandolin for the first time last night and - WOW. They are just superb.

----------


## JeffD

> The whole rounded edge thing, why is this supposed to be better?.


Well some like them some don't. The truth is that before there was a Chris Thile there was a Dave Grisman. He kind of had the same effect of bringing a generation into mandolin. And like Thile, people wanted to know what he used. So Dave developed this rounded pick. The idea was he liked to play with the shoulder of the standard shaped pick, so he came up with a pick that had three shoulders. 

Well what ever benefits he found with it, many a mandolinner went to Dave's pick choice. 

Early on Chris Thile a proponent of the Wegen, specifically the TF140. The tide went to Wegen. Later he went to the Blue Chip.

I can't get a good tone with the rounded picks. But there is a lot of things Dave can do that I cannot. The Wegen and the Blue Chip, for the way I play, are great. But I can't do a lot of things Chris does either.

----------


## Mark Gunter

I'm really liking my Wegen TF140's. On one, I rounded two of the edges just a tad. I like both the modified one and the factory one. They're pretty tremolo friendly, sorta stay put in my hand most of the time, and I like the slightly muted tone they produce over the BC's I've tried.

----------


## Zach Wilson

I use a rounded (M150 with 7 holes I think its called) Wegen pick like this http://themandoshop.com/accessories/mandolin-picks.html but mine is white. I love the tone and feel of this pick. I tried the TF140B when I had the Sampler and like it as well but I do prefer a rounded one.

----------


## Johnny60

I do realise that this is a recently resurrected thread from a few years back, but I have to say that I just can't get on with Wegen picks.

Despite the holes, I always find that they slip around in my fingers.  Have tried all the usual tricks, but my TF140 just won't stay put!  Also, I feel the Wegens might add volume, but they do deaden the tone.

Blue Chips and Primetones stick solidly in my hand and have tons of tone.  I find that the Primetones to be slightly louder and punchier, and the Blue Chips are just a tad (or is that a TAD?) quieter.

I'm obviously in a minority on my opinions of Wegens, but that's how it is for me.

----------


## Stevo75

Same here, I find they are slippery compared to BC, prime tone, and anything celluloid.

----------


## JeffD

> but that's how it is for me.


Ultimately that is all that matters.

----------


## Zach Wilson

> (or is that a TAD?)


I see what you did there  :Smile: 

Welp, if anyone wants to send me there unused Wegens I'd be more than happy to pay the shipping  :Wink:

----------

Johnny60

----------


## Stevo75

> Blue Chips and Primetones stick solidly in my hand and have tons of tone.  I find that the Primetones to be slightly louder and punchier, and the Blue Chips are just a tad (or is that a TAD?) quieter.


I have noticed the same thing. I think the PT is louder and punchier than a similar BC (say the TAD 50), but then I ordered a round bevel BC pick and that is by far my favorite. I have a TAD 50 3R (rounded corners) with a round bevel (i.e. no speed bevel). I play with the pick flat against the string as opposed to a forward angle.  This is all personal preference but I do think the BCs sound more substantial with the round bevel vs speed bevel. It's worth a try if you like the feel of the BC but not the tone. I never did like the tone of the speed bevel and I tried TAD 50, 60, and 80 before I gave up and went to the round bevel.

----------


## Johnny60

Thanks for that, Stevo.  Might be something to consider.  I've got a TD40 which is great for acoustic guitar, but a bit too "thin" for mandolin.  Also have a CT55 which, for some reason, sounds better on my wife's KM1000 than my Northfield.  Don't get me wrong, the CT55 is a great pick and produces a lovely sweet tone, but the Prime Tone non-embossed large triangle 1.5 just adds a noticeable step-up in volume and tone - chunky, deep tone, but still maintaining good trebles.  

In fact, if I had to sum up the Prime Tone in just one word, it's "authoritative".

YMMV, Etc!

Cheers

Johnny

----------


## pops1

Thant's so strange, I like the BC and Wengen, both round, BC in a 35 and wish it was lighter as they are darker sounding and my mandolin is darker than I would like (G string). The 140 Wengen is a little brighter, but may go to the 100 rounded. A .72 ultex sounds good, but I like the feel of a thicker pick. Using a regular shaped pick I never use the pointy part, but the rounded corner.

----------


## Stevo75

Pops, if you like a brighter tone try pointier picks. In my experience a rounded pick will be less bright and will have less volume.  Unless you use them flat against the strings. Pointier picks are brighter and louder, at least the way I play.

The blue chips with the speed bevel were not dark, but they seemed "thin" sounding. Not substantial. At least for the way I play.

With the round bevel, the BC seemed much more substantial.

Just so there's no confusion, there is a difference between "round corner" and "round bevel".  I'm talking about the round bevel, which means no speed bevel. Some people call that "no bevel", but that's not right. No bevel would mean the edges are right angles where the flat sides of the pick meet the edge.

----------


## pops1

Stevo thanks, I may have to try the round bevel. I have pointy picks and yes they are brighter, but I like the more rounded pick for playing. I can get plenty of volume from the round and occasionally I will pull out a Wengen TF? and use that or the pointed part of a BC. I much prefer that round smoothness that the point doesn't give. If I use a thinner pick and use the rounded part of a standard shape I can get a much brighter sound also, and occasionally do this also, but prefer something more substantial. The only string it makes a difference on is the G string, the rest sound good either way. I don't like the BC heavier than 35, I have a 40, 50 and have had a 60 and don't like the sound. I do however like the 'no resistance' from the strings to pick that the BC and Wengen give me and most lighter or different material picks don't quite glide like those two.

----------

